

Microsoft Throws Nokia Under the Bus? - SlipperySlope
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/06/what-happens-now-to-nokia-lumia-and-windows-phone-after-microsoft-throws-nokia-under-the-bus.html

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Nokia smartphone market share was collapsing. The speed of collapse is now
increasing. Nokia's handset unit is generating a loss. Those losses will not
get bigger. Nokia's market share was in freefall in smartphones and
dumbphones. That was before Elop's emergency measures of 'increasing sales by
reducing sales'. That means Nokia's market shares will shrink even faster. The
Nokia brand is badly burned by the past year, this latest Lumia upgrade
disaster burns Nokia's brand even worse and causes even more of traditionally
loyal Nokia carrier partners to bail."

